# Cost for CPS to inspect impact damage



## rlarsen (May 23, 2017)

I want to send my 5D mklll, 70-200 2.8, and 580 ll speedlight to CPS for inspection and evaluation after the strap slipped off my shoulder and the gear fell on carpet covered floor.

The gear does not look damaged. If my cover letter includes the words "impact" and "fell on the floor" will that trigger higher service fees ? Should I just request they inspect for good working order ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 23, 2017)

Since you are not asking for Waranty repair, the reason for the repair will not increase fees just because it was dropped, probably 90 of the items they repair were dropped. Canon will inspect and estimate the cost to repair all that they find wrong. This can surprise you, but if anything is not right, it will be part of the repair cost. Sometimes additional issues are found after a camera is torn down for the repair. They notify you before continuing the repair.

You generally cannot pick and choose among the repaired parts, its all or nothing.

Shipping can result in damage to a camera, make sure you have a large amount of cushion areount the camera, and that the box is sturdy. I usually pack in a box and that in another box with lots of padding in each box. I sell electronic items, and have discovered how much damage even well packed items receive during shipping.


----------



## takesome1 (May 23, 2017)

Does the warranty cover you dropping the camera? Are you wanting us to tell you that you should deceive them for free service?

If it isn't under warranty and you are paying for it, what do you think they will check if they do not know why you sent it in?

Personally I would just go take pictures and find out if it is "in good working order".


----------



## Don Haines (May 23, 2017)

Always be honest. Tell them EXACTLY what happened....It will help in an accurate evaluation of the gear.

As someone who gets broken gear returned to them, (electronics, not cameras), I appreciate knowing what happened and the honesty makes me a lot more forgiving....


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 23, 2017)

I dropped a 24-70 onto my front steps and knocked the AF mechanism out of cal; as a CPS (Canada) member I sent it to them and paid shipping each way; it was something like $300 by the time it was all done. I didn't get my original box back, either; the lens came back working but I'm not exactly thrilled about the whole experience. Then again that was up here; assuming you're in the US your mileage may vary.

Jim


----------



## YuengLinger (May 23, 2017)

I agree with takesome1's advice to test everything and keep shooting if no issues are detected. Unless I had operational issues or felt/heard some grinding in a lens, I'd avoid sending in just for inspection. Shipping has its risks, as also stated above; what's the point of shipping working gear back and forth?

Here in the USA, CPS gives an estimate before asking for payment, but sometimes the estimate is based on a cursory evaluation--not a teardown which involves considerable labor time.

Repairs are a part of photography, just like they are a part of driving or owning a house. We grin and bear it.


----------



## rlarsen (May 24, 2017)

Thanks everybody. I appreciate you taking the time to comment


----------

